# Boot error (asus) (windows 8)



## helpmepls84 (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay, so yesterday, I turned on my computer, and it looked as if it was booting as it should. Suddenly, I get a black screen saying "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key" whenever i would retry this and press f8 to bring up the system recovery screen, its gone
If someone could help me with this, it would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Try f2 as you boot to enter the BIOS, check the Hard Drive is recognized in there.
If the Hard Drive has failed you won't be able to access the recovery partition.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the Make and Model# of your computer? 
As Panther said, restart and boot into *Setup* (Bios) on many machines, like Dell, Acer, Toshiba,Gateway this would be *F2,* But if it is an HP/Compaq it may be pressing *F10*, other Desktop computers will be the* Del* key. On the Main page it should list all of the drives on your computer here. If your HDD is not listed, then it has failed and needs to be replaced. 
For a second opinion you can remove the HDD from the computer and attach it internally to a desktop, or via a USB Adapter or put it into a Dock or USB Enclosure. If the HDD doesn't spin up, it has failed and needs to be replaced.


----------

